# Glove recommendation needed



## JohnIshee (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all, I need to stock up on a good glove for running my super vee. The leather ones I get at home depot get wrecked in no time. Plus I've got a pile of right handers left over!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=8&c=8&p=27&tmp=/products/cart.php

I buy the "A" gloves. The last a few weeks. I have noticed a difference in how long they last as long as your not over-gripping the cable.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CW1SUQG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I use the Harbor Freight leather gloves with the Super Vee and ugly gloves only for my kitchen and main line machine. Uglies seem too bulky for the Supervee


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

How bout a proper intro? I picked up 24 right hand leather gloves for $35 off fleabay. Really good quality, just had to replace the first one after probably 20-30 tub drains. West Chester is the brand.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

​


hroark2112 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CW1SUQG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I second these. Great gloves but they suck for smaller cable. I like using my leather gloves on my 1/4 cable.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I always ran my 1/4" & 5/16" cables bare handed could not feel that small of cable though gloves


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I always ran my 1/4" & 5/16" cables bare handed could not feel that small of cable though gloves


No f'n way man! I knew my drill glove was getting week. To finish the job I let it bite into me. 1/4". I grip it between my thumb, index and middle finger to feel and push. I'm no softy, but but running cables bare handed?! I do a lot with out gloves, plumbing wise, but when you deal with people's **** and piss... whole nother story.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

My boss will run the can wires bare handed. Grosses me out. I always think what nasty diseases people have and you know for a fact people do more than just shower in their bathrooms. Not only that, my hands are always covered in small lacerations, especially in the winter when my hands are dried and cracked. I want to live to plumb another day. lol Latex gloves underneath the leather gloves.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> My boss will run the can wires bare handed. Grosses me out. I always think what nasty diseases people have and you know for a fact people do more than just shower in their bathrooms. Not only that, my hands are always covered in small lacerations, especially in the winter when my hands are dried and cracked. I want to live to plumb another day. lol Latex gloves underneath the leather gloves.


Especially teenage boys with their long showers


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The best rodding gloves I ever used is these Spartan gloves. I just order them up from A J Coleman Co.


----------



## breid44 (Jul 5, 2017)

gloves??? power vee. 

ice cream. raz


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Harbor freight 9 mill venal gloves the best always instick at a reasonable price


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I always ran my 1/4" & 5/16" cables bare handed could not feel that small of cable though gloves


As I hate to admit it, but I "am" an old timer ! When I started in 1981 and didn't know any better, I ran "all" cables bare handed. Go home that night after a few main line, and smaller stoppages, with raw fingers and palms. As someone mentioned, always had small cuts, and just got through a day of rubbing bacteria all over the wounds. Back then we had the initial "HIV/Aids" scare. Where the actual process by which you contracted it was thought to be, just by contact. It was largely an unknown factor. I remember asking my boss, "don't you think we should be using some form of protection, including latex gloves under leather, along with a paper mask (at least) ? There were other companies that were using "Tyvek" coveralls, respirator masks, and goggles !
Of course that was (now that we know) unnecessary. Now, my boss being a plumber from the late 1950's to early 1960's, and used to take a penny between his thumb and index finger, and squeeze it so hard it broke !! Would just say, "What are you a P**** ! Just rub some dirt on your hands when you're done" ! Despite that great "tidbit" of medical expertise on how to prevent contracting a deadly virus, I went and bought my own box of Latex, and leather palm gloves. Wore safety glasses, even though they became a real pain, when you're sweating, and they fog up.
Now, I still wear non-latex gloves, under double palm leather work gloves. 
Always have my jug to sanitize my hands, arms, face, and legs (if summer and wearing shorts). I think the the K1500 kit, came with a big leather mitten, with small metal squares throughout the palm area, to prevent them from wearing out.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> The best rodding gloves I ever used is these Spartan gloves. I just order them up from A J Coleman Co.


Could never get those Spartan gloves to work,
always used the cheap leather gloves from the hardware store,


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Could never get those Spartan gloves to work,
> always used the cheap leather gloves from the hardware store,


I find those to be ideal only for my 100 with a 3/8" general cable. Main line cable, 300 or 1500 uglies only, Vee, regular leathers. 

Speaking of which, I need new leathers and uglies on my truck. Have holes in the usual places.


----------

